# Help Help Help



## pigeonlover01 (Feb 9, 2005)

k so i have this pigeon that just hatched with no parents to take care of it
i mean they will sit on it but another 10 days before ther eggs hatch. SO i cant feed the little one. Is the feeding formula near me anywhere i live in abbotsford bc HELP please


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ok, Andreas .. slow down and tell us the facts ..

I'm not getting what you are saying ..

You have a baby that hatched with no parents?? Then you must have incubated the egg?

You have a baby that hatched and has parents ?? If so leave them alone to do the job.

I'm assuming you have a baby that needs to be fed .. lots, and lots of threads here about that, but you do need to go and get an appropriate food, syringes, nipples, or whatever you decide to use.

Just look at the posts from today, and you will find a bunch of good information.

Terry


----------



## Rogersnest (Aug 20, 2006)

I live in Vancouver BC, Question for any experienced person could this little be adopted by another set of parents or would they just attack the little guy ?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Rogersnest, 


Well, the neonate would pretty well have to be presented to a pair whose Eggs are either JUST about to hatch, or have hatched in the lase few days, I would think...

Ummmm...I appreciate this is a pretty serious situation for this tiny Baby...

How is the Baby doing so far? And or have you seen what reception the prospective brooding parents will give it?

You could also see about any other Pigeon people in your area, in case someone has some appropriate surrogates they would let you bring the Baby to for them to feed and raise and so on...

Neonates are pretty hard for the inexperienced person to feed and raise...

How did this come about, that you have a single new Baby like this?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

*Confusing situation*

Who is directly concerned by this problem? Andreas? And are we talking about eggs that will hatch or a baby already there? Are the parents present or not? If they are, what is the problem? Otherwise, how come there is a baby without parents?


----------

